# I want to get back into the dojo, but....



## Tortuga12 (May 31, 2007)

I have not been able to train for over a year now.  At first, my job was far to time consuming and stressful to allow for any kind of outside life (high school band director, it's harder than many might think!)  Took the summer off, deciding what to do with my life=no extra money to attend class. Then, found a new job that I love (telecom engineering, go figure!), and have been busy learing a whole new trade ever since, plus building my bank account back up!!  

Now, I think I will have both the time and resources to start attending again, but I'm a little apprehensive.  When I started martial arts 7 years ago, I was in great shape, walking to and from class 4-5 times a day (about a mile), college jogging class 2x a week, and martial arts 2-3x a week. However, the stressful job combined with the new desk job (and a strong fondess for the occasional video game) have pretty much ruined my conditioning! (went from 170 to 195 lbs, luckily it's distributed evenly!!)  

I want to go back, but I am EMBARRASSED at my physical condition.  Any tips on how to overcome this wimpy feeling from those who have been there?

Thanks in advance

P.S.  I will make it to shodan! (a promise to myself)


----------



## Kacey (May 31, 2007)

People who wait until they "get in shape" to get back into MA - or any other physical activity - never do.  Go back, get started, and don't worry about how you used to be - think about how you will be once you're back into it, or you'll never go back.


----------



## exile (Jun 1, 2007)

Kacey said:


> People who wait until they "get in shape" to get back into MA - or any other physical activity - never do.  Go back, get started, and don't worry about how you used to be - think about how you will be once you're back into it, or you'll never go back.



To Kacey you listen! 

The MAs are a terrific training tool _for_ getting back into shape. They're a form of interval training: short bursts of very intense activity punctuated by longer phases of fairly moderate intensity. There's some good physiological evidence that interval-based training ramps up your metabolism faster, and leaves it in that enhanced state, more effectively than any other exercise format. In addition, MAs have an anaerobic component, particularly if kicking drills play a significant part in your training: a head-high kick as part of balance training also involves a very intense bit of weight lifting, and if you wind up throwing fifty or a hundred kicks in a single training session...you've done quite a bit of very respectable resistance training ! 

And here's something that people don't often talk about: once you start doing MAs seriously, you start seeking out chances to exercise, to work out on cardio capacity and hip-flexor strength.  You start actually welcoming chances to exercise and push yourself (because you know it'll feed back into your MA training). It's all win-win...


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 1, 2007)

Tortuga12 said:


> I have not been able to train for over a year now. At first, my job was far to time consuming and stressful to allow for any kind of outside life (high school band director, it's harder than many might think!) Took the summer off, deciding what to do with my life=no extra money to attend class. Then, found a new job that I love (telecom engineering, go figure!), and have been busy learing a whole new trade ever since, plus building my bank account back up!!
> 
> Now, I think I will have both the time and resources to start attending again, but I'm a little apprehensive. When I started martial arts 7 years ago, I was in great shape, walking to and from class 4-5 times a day (about a mile), college jogging class 2x a week, and martial arts 2-3x a week. However, the stressful job combined with the new desk job (and a strong fondess for the occasional video game) have pretty much ruined my conditioning! (went from 170 to 195 lbs, luckily it's distributed evenly!!)
> 
> ...


 

I totally understand your feeling! I'm in the same boat as you. I would recommend baby steps. Sart jogging short distances and build up to a couple of miles or so. Do some body exercises like pushups, sit ups, and stretching. Just slow, and a few at first and build up. Also, stand in a horse stance and do your basics, as you probably used to do. Just start at the beginning and build slow and steady for a few months, say for the summer, then back to the dojo. Good luck!


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 1, 2007)

If it helps, I had allowed myself to get into an even worse physical condition than you when I started training (damn those tasty burgers).  Just start easy, two times a week is a good start. Remember you don`t have to prove anything, least of all to others. Slow and steady is the way to go.


----------



## Logan (Jun 1, 2007)

Quit your whining and excuses and go back to the dojo if you really want to go. If you really want to go, you'll make time - sacrifice an hour's sleep to catch up on work or whatever.

If memory serves, Funakoshi trained late at night most of the time while working as a teacher throughout the day.

Don't worry about being out of shape and wanting to work on fitness before going back. You'll just delay indefinitely and it's a different kind of fitness anyway. The best fitness for karate is karate and you can do that at your own pace.

Sorry to be blunt but I hear this crap all the time. You can go to the dojo anytime - only you are preventing it.


----------



## kosho (Jun 1, 2007)

The hardest thing to do is go back once you are or have been out for some time. others are futher along then you where when you where training with them. Once you go back and the first week is over you will feel total fine in the dojo all the old feelings will come back. Yes to lose the extra you got will take time. just start working and take your time. 3 months you will see a new you. just go back you will see faces you know and new ones you don't. people will love that your back  and that might spark others to come back also. 
So just go back you will love it...
Kosho


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 1, 2007)

*To Tortuga* - there isn't a single bad suggestion in this thread. Set a date to start, hold yourself to it, make training a priority and start slow (if you overdo it you'll be more likely to burn out and not finish).



Logan said:


> Quit your whining and excuses and go back to the dojo if you really want to go. If you really want to go, you'll make time - sacrifice an hour's sleep to catch up on work or whatever.
> 
> If memory serves, Funakoshi trained late at night most of the time while working as a teacher throughout the day.
> 
> ...


 
There is no need to demonstrate type-A personality to someone who is asking for assistance. It seems to me that Tortuga is seeking not the motivation to return to class, but just an extra push from those of us who have been there.

I take it from your post that you know Tortuga and his circumstances, his school and his living environment. I won't pretend to know either of you beyond that you and he study "Aikido, TKD and stuff" and "American TKD" respectively.

While the basic message of your post is clear and correct, it is your packaging that will stop the message from getting across.


----------



## Logan (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes you're right - next time i will coat it in sugar, candy and kisses and send it to la la land....

"I want to get back into the dojo, but...." insert whatever excuse here

If someone really wants to go back to the dojo they will. If they feel guilty, they'll make an excuse. Not saying the excuse isn't understandable but it is still an excuse. Doesn't matter who the person is.


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 1, 2007)

Logan said:


> Yes you're right - next time i will coat it in sugar, candy and kisses and send it to la la land....
> 
> "I want to get back into the dojo, but...." insert whatever excuse here
> 
> If someone really wants to go back to the dojo they will. If they feel guilty, they'll make an excuse. Not saying the excuse isn't understandable but it is still an excuse. Doesn't matter who the person is.


 
Logan, Tortuga says he has the time to attend class again, he has made a promise to make it to 1.Dan, admits he is in a poor physical condition AND he seeks our advice on how to proceed. What more do you want?


----------



## stickarts (Jun 1, 2007)

Just think about what it will be like when you are fully back and training! Take that first step!
You can start with a few private lessons if that helps but either way go for it and have fun!
You will be glad that you did.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 1, 2007)

I share Logan's point of view but perhaps you do not.  Sometimes we need a kick in the *** to get going and sometimes a kind word of encouragement would go a lot further.  My reccommendation is to dive in and let sensei whip you into shape rather than relying on your own discepline and willpower to get fit.  Nobody likes coming back soft.  There's the embarrassment of being out of shape and there's no avoiding the pain of polishing the rust off, but you'll be back at it in two weeks.  Countdown the days, eat healthy, sleep well and stay hydrated.  You'll be a new man in no time.  There, I sugar coated it for you Logan.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 1, 2007)

I see that all here agree on one thing, regardless of packaging...you don't need to get cleaned up to take a bath.

Hop in and damn the torpedos!


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 1, 2007)

The more you think about it, the less you might want to do it so I wouldn't bother giving it any thought.  Start tomorrow.  You owe it to yourself to feel good and get into shape.  The sooner you start, the sooner it hurts less.  Smoking is bad, but only a smoker can be proud of quitting smoking.  Only if you leave can you fully apreciate the work you've put in at the dojo or gym when you come back.  Go learn some new moves to.


----------



## Carol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey Tortuga,

I'm also a musician that got in to telecom engineering and have been in the industry for nearly 15 years.

Please...join a gym, find a dojo, take up jogging....do SOMETHING to keep yourself moving and active.  This is a great field to be in but the learning curve is steep and always changing.  There is a lot of thinking to do, and once you really start getting your teeth in to the live work, there will be a lot of stress and a lot of weird hours.  

Telecom is fun and can be incredibly rewarding but it can also consume you.  As your responsibilities increase, you'll find it harder to break away.  If you don't force yourself to get out and exercise, you may suffer both mentally and physically.  There's a lot of adrenaline that needs to be worked off. 

Don't worry about being out of shape...use it to your advantage to help you find a school that will work with you to feel comfortable and confident.  

Good luck to you, and remember to keep your hands...and your A Links...up at all times.


----------



## Emptyhand (Jun 2, 2007)

Tortuga12,

To reverse things a little and give you some possible motivation.

I recently STARTED in the martial arts, are you ready, to assist me in finding the motivation to return to working out and getting back in shape !!

I will say up to 4 years ago I was in phenomenal shape. That is not to toot my own horn but for me I was pretty hardcore at the gym and in general fantastic shape. But at some point, perhaps because of how long (years) I had been working out and with a new job I lost the drive and did not make time to do the things I enjoyed. Thus, I started looking for something new that might grab a hold of my interest and I found it through martial arts. Fitness, focus, discipline and a new zest for life.

Given the focus and discipline necessary to be, in my beginner's opinion, successful in the martial arts, I figured this would help me with my lack of desire to return to the gym for weight training and back to running.

I am happy to inform you that I have thus far succeeded in ramping up my motivation covering both my art and working out. (it was the quick swift kick in the **** I needed mentally and physically). If returning to the dojo out of shape concerns you, don't worry about it, just do it. Once you have made that mental commitment, you will be amazed at how it will boost your mental and physical strength and perhaps be the catalyst to assist you in returning to getting back in shape to where you feel comfortable.

My advice to you, go for it, don't think about it or how others might perceive you. 

All the best to you.


----------



## chinto (Jun 2, 2007)

Tortuga12 said:


> I have not been able to train for over a year now. At first, my job was far to time consuming and stressful to allow for any kind of outside life (high school band director, it's harder than many might think!) Took the summer off, deciding what to do with my life=no extra money to attend class. Then, found a new job that I love (telecom engineering, go figure!), and have been busy learing a whole new trade ever since, plus building my bank account back up!!
> 
> Now, I think I will have both the time and resources to start attending again, but I'm a little apprehensive. When I started martial arts 7 years ago, I was in great shape, walking to and from class 4-5 times a day (about a mile), college jogging class 2x a week, and martial arts 2-3x a week. However, the stressful job combined with the new desk job (and a strong fondess for the occasional video game) have pretty much ruined my conditioning! (went from 170 to 195 lbs, luckily it's distributed evenly!!)
> 
> ...


 

you will always have a reason not to go back and train. go back and work out. that will get you back in shape. if you wait to "get in shape" before you go back you will just never get back.  the only way to make it to shodan in any system is to go to the dojo and learn and train.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 3, 2007)

Just checking in to see how it's going.
You must be pretty sore by now (if you found a place).
The beauty of being out of shape is that you get quick (relatively) results until you get back to your "plateu".  You'll notice how much stronger you get in weeks and the results will be like remembering something you forgot.  Hope you found a place and are training well.  Best of luck.


----------



## Callandor (Jun 3, 2007)

The difficult part is only the first part. Just step in. Once the motion starts, momentum assists, and it'll then be a breeze.


----------



## Tortuga12 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks to all for the replies.  Sometimes it helps to hear it from someone else, you know?  I will be starting class soon, I've started doing some push ups and crunches in the morning, and walking around the neighborhood when I get home from work.  Hopefully, I will be back in class before the month is out!


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 4, 2007)

Go swimming and sit in the hot tub once in a while.  Make sure your whole chest is under water and practice deep breaths.  It's like lifting weights with your lungs, expanding their capacity and stengthening the breathing muscles.  Feels good on the sore muscles too.  Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## chinto01 (Jun 4, 2007)

Tortuga12 said:


> I have not been able to train for over a year now.  At first, my job was far to time consuming and stressful to allow for any kind of outside life (high school band director, it's harder than many might think!)  Took the summer off, deciding what to do with my life=no extra money to attend class. Then, found a new job that I love (telecom engineering, go figure!), and have been busy learing a whole new trade ever since, plus building my bank account back up!!
> 
> Now, I think I will have both the time and resources to start attending again, but I'm a little apprehensive.  When I started martial arts 7 years ago, I was in great shape, walking to and from class 4-5 times a day (about a mile), college jogging class 2x a week, and martial arts 2-3x a week. However, the stressful job combined with the new desk job (and a strong fondess for the occasional video game) have pretty much ruined my conditioning! (went from 170 to 195 lbs, luckily it's distributed evenly!!)
> 
> ...



Do not be embarrassed. Get back into it and have some fun. 

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## chinto (Jun 5, 2007)

chinto01 said:


> Do not be embarrassed. Get back into it and have some fun.
> 
> In the spirit of bushido!
> 
> Rob


 

yep what he said!! just nut up and do it!


----------

